# attaching chips to knockoffs



## H8_THIS (Feb 23, 2012)

Stupid question here but whats the best shit to use to glue the emblem onto the knockoff. Cheers


----------



## kasem1963 (May 4, 2005)

jb weld


----------



## H8_THIS (Feb 23, 2012)

cheers bro


----------



## Heritage Fred (Aug 18, 2012)

3m double sided tape


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

H8_THIS said:


> Stupid question here but whats the best shit to use to glue the emblem onto the knockoff. Cheers


Back in the day; and still to this day, our pick is E-6000 adhesive. Put some on the KO, and some on the emblem, let air sit about 10 minutes, hold with some pressure a couple minutes and Presto, they're on there to stay!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

3m tape or 2 part epoxy for the heavy metal chips.


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

sand the back of the chip if its metal, some are so polished even epoxy comes off after awhile.


----------



## Midwest Ridaz (Aug 17, 2008)

Windshield urethane glue.....a little dab will do.


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

cashmoneyspeed said:


> 3m tape or 2 part epoxy for the heavy metal chips.


X2

I use 3M tape


----------

